# Anyone have a parrot



## dds7155 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a yellow nape amazon ,i handfed as a baby 29 years ago today, he hates me ,loves my wife go figure,, any one else have parrots


----------



## Laura (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a Cockatoo.. Med Sulfur Crested. Hand raised.. she is ...25.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a Lesser Sulfur 2, he's 4 and we've had him since he was weaned. He was supposed to be hubby's but is certainly bonded to me 







Trying to sweet talk his way out of "going to bed"


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 8, 2012)

I have one Nanday Conure, and Sun Conure.


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a Quaker parrot. He is approx.25 years old. Got him just after being hand fed by breeder. He only likes me, but still will try and bite if I put my hand in his cage or give him food and water, always biting the hand that feeds you, go figure. Calls my brother, well used to, we live in separated states now, but used to call him an a-hole, only him. My brother would never do what the bird wanted him to do, which would to clap his hands, so the bird could dance, so called him an 
a-hole, was too funny. Says, god damn it too. Gets that from me, well the other bad word too LOL. Gotta love him


----------



## clare n (Jul 8, 2012)

We have an African grey called billy. He loves my husband, and every opportunity that presents itself to bite me, he will happily grab.... He really hates me so much.

He is an excellent talker and mimicker though I'll give him that. And the amount of times I think I have a text come through, look, nothing there, bloody bird again.....


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 9, 2012)

I have two African Greys and two Cockatoos, an Umbrella and Greater sulpher-crested Cockatoo. They keep me very busy...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a brotogeris jugularis. Used to have a whole aviary of them, and was one of the first people to be able to get them to breed on the west coast. They have slowly dwindled down to just the one. She's very lonely.

That's her in the front...her dad, behind her, died last year.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jul 9, 2012)

CL Moss, that's a lot of bird for one house. My 'too alone is a lot of work!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have any large parrots... yet... But we did rescue my ten year old Jenday from pretty nasty conditions last November... parrots are strange, they will either regress from neglect, or become a completely different bird once they are cared for once again. Kip is the second, thankfully  he is still very bitey, and screams if try to hold him and he doesn't want to be messed with. But he LOVES to cuddle and will do anything for dried papaya 

I also used to breed cockatiels. I got down to one breeding pair and they weren't producing the kind of offspring I was looking for, so I retired them as breeders, and they now live very happily in a large outdoor aviary with a bunch of other 'tiels that a friend of the family's had. For some reason a lot of cockatiels are no longer tame after breeding. They were actually very nasty to people, so I'm sure they are happy now. Either way, I have one cockatiel now, named Pooky.


----------



## NudistApple (Jul 9, 2012)

I have two little parrotlets. Emma is nine and Coby is four. They aren't people friendly, but they love each other and I like to watch them.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 9, 2012)

i have a male blue and gold maccaw thats 11 years old. Had a toucan few years back, they are awesome birds but very very dirty.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 10, 2012)

pugsandkids said:


> CL Moss, that's a lot of bird for one house. My 'too alone is a lot of work!


/

They sure are! All of them needed homes, adoptions and/or rescues. I may have to re-home a couple in the future, but I would hate to do this... I had been very active in a local parrot society (Long Island Parrot Society), not so much now. Although, I am still very active dealing with floor plans with my vendor's. I wish that I had a bigger house! LOL!


----------



## Dartainian (Jul 10, 2012)

We used to have three macaws, 1 blue and gold (Romeo), 1 yellow collar (Baby), and 1 Hans macaw (jade). The blue and gold was my baby that I had wanted for many years and I finally got her when my local pet store told me they had her coming in. I actually got to help raise her at the pet store before taking her home. She got macaw wasting syndrome and died in my arms after only 4 and a half years. Right after that we had some major family issues going on and the other two went into a state of depression. We found them a great home where they got to stay together. It was one of the hardest things I had to do, having Romeo die in my arms and then having to find a home for the others.

But they were just like our children, messy, sassy and just loveable.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 10, 2012)

I totally want a green winged macaw! I grew up with a blue and gold macaw, that I was scary of when I was little. The bird name was coco, and my little sister use to take him off his tree and he'd eat with us. This was also another way for my little sister to mess with me because again I was scary of the bird and didn't want to eat with it and my parents just thought it was cute. Got me know where. lol

After awhile I grew out of my fear, and we became friend. When we moved out of state, my parents rehome coco. However, that was many years ago. And my parents now have other birds.


----------



## brehoppus182 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have 2 lovebirds, Tango and Chick 

picture of them as babies


----------



## Floof (Jul 16, 2012)

No parrots here, but I'd LOVE to have a Rose breasted Cockatoo some day in the distant future. There was one at the store I used to work for, who I fell completely head-over-heels in love with. Easily the sweetest, friendliest bird in the store (and that I've ever met, for that matter). Wish I had a picture of him/her. But I don't, so here's one from the internet instead. 






Some day, as soon as I'm in a position where I can afford and properly provide for a large bird, I am so getting a rosie! <3


----------

